# Col. Bud Day, MOH, Dead At 88



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

A rare breed, a true hero, has passed away.
The man was a legend.
God speed, my good and faithful Sir!
"Ten-Hut!"
"Preee-Sent Arms!"
(the sound of Taps being played)
"Orrr-Der Arms!"
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/29/us/col-bud-day-vietnam-war-hero-dies-at-88.html?_r=0


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

<salutes>

May he rest in peace.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

God Bless


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I think he is hearing "Well done thou good and faithful servant"


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> A rare breed, a true hero, has passed away.
> The man was a legend. God speed, my good and faithful Sir!
> "Ten-Hut!"
> "Preee-Sent Arms!"
> ...





retired guard said:


> I think he is hearing "Well done thou good and faithful servant"


Well said my friends, well said! My heart is heavy for our loss and my Prayers for the grief that his family feels.

High Flight
Oh! I have slipped the surly bonds of Earth
And danced the skies on laughter-silvered wings;
Sunward I've climbed, and joined the tumbling mirth
of sun-split clouds, - and done a hundred things
You have not dreamed of - wheeled and soared and swung
High in the sunlit silence. Hov'ring there,
I've chased the shouting wind along, and flung
My eager craft through footless halls of air. . . .

Up, up the long, delirious burning blue
I've topped the wind-swept heights with easy grace
Where never lark, or ever eagle flew -
And, while with silent, lifting mind I've trod
The high untrespassed sanctity of space,
Put out my hand, and touched the face of God.
- John Gillespie Magee, Jr


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The word "hero" is so misused today that most people don't even know what a real hero looks like.
I humbly urge anyone just breezing through this thread to please take the time to click on the link I provided and read it. Both pages.

I got the chance to meet him once, ever so briefly, at a veterans affair at Jacksonville Naval Air Station a number of years ago. Just a regular guy to all outward appearances. I am very glad to have had that chance.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

It was a well written story about him, I hope his family thinks it was well done. I was intrigued that this man is still going strong at 91
Hal Moore - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia and am glad Hollwyood chose to represent him well - they so rarely do.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

There are people in leadership positions, and there are Leaders. He was a Leader.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

Amen. A true hero in every sense of the word. God speed Colonel.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

My prayers are with his family, my gratitude with him.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I read it. I'm glad he lived to a ripe old age and had a loving wife. Fair winds and following seas.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Rest in peace Mr. Day, and thank you for your service to our country.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

_"He was a hard man to kill"- John McCain quote about their time in a Nth Vietnam prison camp _


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you for posting that, Jim.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

There's a quote, "Where do we get such men?".

I'm kind of at a loss for anything more worthy.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

We don't "get" them. They are made by standing up and learning what is worth living and dying for. There are darn few of them.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Google the quote.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)




----------

